# Weekly Competition 2017-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *F R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 F U2
*2. *R F' R U2 R' U2 R F2 R2
*3. *U F R2 U2 F U' F2 U2
*4. *U2 F U' R2 F U' R U F' U'
*5. *U2 F' U R2 U' R U' F U

*3x3x3
1. *D L2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 U R2 F D2 R' D2 L F2 U L' U2 L'
*2. *U2 B2 D2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 F2 R2 F D' F2 R D B F' D2 R2 D'
*3. *B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 F L D' F2 L R U' F' D B2
*4. *U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 U2 B R F' L F2 L2 U' R U2 L2
*5. *R' D2 U2 L' D2 R F2 L' U2 R2 U' L R' B U2 L R' F' U R

*4x4x4
1. *D2 Rw2 R B F2 U2 L R Fw' F U' Rw2 B Fw R Fw Rw D' Uw' U2 Rw R D U' Rw' R' Uw2 U' F' D' L' Uw U' L D' Uw2 U' B2 D2 B
*2. *B' U' Fw2 F L D' U' L Uw' Rw' R D2 U F Uw Rw B' Fw2 D2 L2 R2 B Rw' Uw2 L Rw2 R Uw L' R U' Fw F' U2 Rw2 R2 D B R' F
*3. *Rw' R D' U B L Fw2 F Rw R2 B2 Fw2 F D2 Fw2 D2 F L D Rw' B' U B' U' Rw2 Uw2 U' R D2 L' Fw F' U Rw' R U R' Uw Fw2 R
*4. *L' Fw2 R' Uw Rw R U' R' Uw Fw F' Uw2 U2 Fw U' B' L' R Uw2 Rw2 F D' Uw' Fw Rw' F' L2 U L D2 B' U R2 F U Fw2 F Uw2 B2 R'
*5. *Fw' Rw' D Rw' F R2 D' Fw Rw F Rw R Fw' F D' F2 D' Uw2 R Fw2 U2 Fw2 F U' L2 U2 L' B F' Rw Uw R U B2 Fw2 Rw' R' U2 B F2

*5x5x5
1. *D R U Lw2 Rw2 D2 Lw Fw' L Rw Bw Fw2 D Uw2 Fw2 L' R D Fw' U' B' Bw' Fw2 Rw' Uw' L2 Lw2 B2 D B' Dw2 Lw B Lw' D U2 L2 Bw' F' D' B' Bw2 Rw' Bw' Fw' L2 Lw Uw' Rw Dw' Uw' Rw R F2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw Bw' F'
*2. *R' D2 B F L Lw R B' U' L2 Lw' Uw Fw' L' B2 Bw' U B2 L2 R2 D' Lw' Dw' Uw' U Bw2 U2 L R' F2 Lw2 Rw2 U' Fw D2 Dw R2 F2 Lw' B Bw' Rw2 Uw' Lw B Bw2 Fw Lw' Rw Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' Dw' L' Rw' Uw B2 Dw' Bw
*3. *L Lw R' Uw' U2 Rw2 B' L' Lw2 Fw Dw Uw' Lw Uw' Lw' Fw Dw' Uw' Rw Fw D2 Fw L2 B2 Rw2 B' R2 B Fw' D' Uw' L' Uw B Dw2 Lw2 B' Rw2 Dw' Fw' F' D2 R2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 Lw' U2 B2 L B Bw' F Dw2 U2 L2 Bw Dw2 Uw Fw2
*4. *R2 D2 Fw2 U2 F' Uw F Dw2 Uw2 R2 D' Dw U2 Lw U R2 B2 D2 Lw Uw2 Rw Bw2 F2 D2 B F' U L' R' Dw' F Rw Dw' Rw R2 B Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 D2 F' R2 Dw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 B2 Bw2 D Dw2 Fw2 Dw B2 Bw Uw' L2 Dw2 L2 Uw'
*5. *Dw2 R Fw Lw Fw2 R' B2 L' Dw' Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw D' Dw' U Rw' Fw Lw Dw' B2 R2 Fw' D' U F2 Lw R2 D U2 Bw' U2 B' Bw2 Rw2 F2 U B Fw' F U R' B' F' D2 Rw2 D Rw Uw' B' Fw2 F2 L2 Lw' R Fw2 Dw2 U2 F Dw2

*6x6x6
1. *2B 2F2 2U 2B2 3U' F2 2L' 2B L' 3F2 D 2U2 U' F L 3R' 2U' 3R 2R2 3U 2L2 2R2 U B 2F' 2D 2B2 3F2 3U' 2U B2 U' L' D' 2F2 3U' 2R2 U2 F L D' U2 B 3U' 2R2 2D 2U 2F R2 3U2 B 3F 2D' B' L2 2L D2 2B2 L2 3R 2R2 D' L' 2L 2U2 3R' D 3U 2U' U
*2. *2R B2 2R 3F2 U2 2B2 F' L' B' F2 U2 2L2 3R 2R R2 3U 2U U2 B2 3F 3U 2U L 2R 2D' 2R' 2D R2 B2 2R' D' 2F' F L2 R2 D2 3U 2B 2U 2R' F' D 2U2 L' 2D 3F2 3U2 L' 2F2 D' 3U F 2D' 2R' 2D' 3F U' 3R2 2B' 2L2 3F' R 2D' 2L B2 3U2 B L2 2L' B
*3. *D2 3R D' 3U' 3F2 F2 2R2 3U2 2U2 B' 2L' 2R 3F2 3U2 U F 3U' 2F' L2 2U R2 2F F2 3R' 2B' 2F 3R 2R2 B 3F' 2D2 L2 2R F' D 3R' 2U2 3F' 3U' 2F 2U 2F2 2L' 3R2 R F L2 D' 3F2 2F F2 D' 2D' 3F2 2F 2U2 R2 2U2 2R' U' 2B2 2D2 2B' 3F' 2U2 U' L' F2 2D' 3U2
*4. *2R2 2U B' 2D2 L D R2 3F R D 2U 2L' 3F' U' 2R' R U 3R R F 2D2 3U2 B L' B2 2U2 L2 2F F2 R2 2D' B' 2L' 2B L' D 2B' 3U2 B' 3U' 2R2 2U' L' 3U 2U' 3F' 2F2 2D B 3F L' F2 2U' 2B' 3F' 3U 2L' U2 B2 F2 L' 3R 2R 2B2 R F 2R' D 3F' F'
*5. *L2 2U' 2L' 2B 2R' F' U' 2F 3U 3F' L2 3R' U' 2B 3U' R2 3U B2 L U' L2 2D2 F2 3R 2R2 U L 3R' 3U2 3R2 2R' 2F2 F L' 2L 2R2 2F2 R2 D2 2D 2R 2D 2B2 3R2 U' B R' 2F2 L' B' 2L2 2D2 3U' F 2D2 2U F2 U2 B' D' 2D' 3U' U2 L' R 2F2 D' 2D' 3U 2U'

*7x7x7
1. *2B' 3F' 3R' 2D2 3U' B 2B2 R2 3U 2B 2R' D2 2F2 2D' 2U' L' R' 2B 3B2 D' 3R' 2D2 3D 3U2 U' 2R 2U2 U2 3F2 2F' 2R2 D 3B' 3R 2R' 2D2 F' D 2L2 2R R' 2B 3U2 2B 3B' L2 2L2 2D2 3U 3R2 2R 2D L 2B 3L R2 3F' D2 3F' 3R' B2 2F 2U' U 3B F 2L2 2R2 R 2B 2L2 F' U2 F' L2 3R2 2R' 3F 2D2 3D 3L' 2R' 2U 2F2 L 2L' 2R 3F D2 R2 3D 2R2 2U2 2B' 2F2 L' F2 2U 2L' 3R
*2. *R2 F2 2R 2F2 3D' 3F2 3L B F 3R' F L2 3D F2 3D 3L2 D2 2U2 F' 2D2 L 2U 2B F2 2R2 D 2D' 3D' 3U' 2U B' 2L 3L2 2R' B2 2F 2L' D 2D2 2U2 B' 2B2 3B2 2F2 3L' 3U2 L' 2L R' B 3F 2F2 F2 3D' L2 2R R2 B2 U2 L 2L' 2U' 3R2 2F' D U' 3F' 2U' 3L' 3U2 U 2L 3R' 3D' U2 3L' 2U 3L R2 F 2L R2 2D2 U' 2R 3B' 3F' 2D' 3D 2B2 3D' B' 3U2 U' L2 3D2 3R2 D' U' 3L2
*3. *B2 3F2 2R2 B' D' R2 3D U2 L2 2R2 2D2 U' 3L2 D' 2U2 L 3R U' R2 3F2 3L' F D 2R' D2 3D B' 2F2 3D 3U' 2R2 2U' U R2 2B2 L' 3L U' R2 B2 3L 2F' 3R2 R2 B 3R 3B 3L' B2 3F 3D' 3B 3L2 3B R' 2B' 3D 3B F 3L' D' 2D2 3U' 3B 3R2 B2 D2 2U2 3L R F2 2L 3U' 2U' F2 3R' 2D 2L2 U 2B F 3L2 B2 2B 3R 2B 3F 2L 3L' 3U' 2B' R2 2U2 3F2 2F F2 3U' U 2B2 3D2
*4. *2L' 3L2 3R' 2R D2 2R' 2F2 3R2 2R' F 2L2 3B 3D' B2 2L D 3F2 2D' 3U' L' 2D2 3U' U 2B 3F F R 2D 2B' F2 D2 2B' 3B' 2L 3D 2U' 3L' 2D' 3D 2U 2L2 2F D 2F D2 3B' 3L F2 U B2 3D 3F' L' 3F' L' 3R 2U2 U' L' 3B' 3L2 2B 2D2 3F' L 3L 2F 2L2 3R' 2D2 2U 3F 2R2 3B' 3D 2F 2L B2 3B2 3F 2F 3D2 2B2 3R2 2F2 3L2 2D' 3D2 3B2 2L2 3U U 3F U2 L2 2L R2 2U R 3D
*5. *B 3F' U' L 2R2 2U 3L 3R 3U' L 2B' D2 U 3F2 L 3L' 3B' R 3D2 2R' U 2R2 2B 2L2 3L 3R D2 3D' B' 3F' 2F2 L2 2R F2 2L2 2R 2F D' U2 L 3L2 2R' 2D' 2U 2B 2D2 U' 3F' 3D' 2F2 3L 2R2 U2 3F' 2L2 2F2 3U 3L2 2R R2 2D 3U 2L' U2 3L2 3U' 2F2 3R2 B' 3U L' 2L' 3L2 B' U2 3L' 3R2 2R' D' 2L' B2 2F2 3L2 B' 2B F2 2D' U 2R2 3D' L 2R2 3B 2F2 3D 3B D' L2 3L' 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' R2 U' R' F U' F' U F2 U2
*2. *R U2 R U2 R U2 F' R F2
*3. *F U2 F2 R2 F' U F' U2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R B F L' F2 R2 D' F2 R F2 D2 F U L' D L' U' B2 L2 U2 Fw'
*2. *L' U B' U' D2 B2 F L2 U L2 R F' D' L2 F2 L2 U L' F Rw Uw'
*3. *B' R' D B U D2 L2 D' B F2 D2 F D2 F' B L F L2 D2 Rw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 U L Uw Fw' D2 U R2 B' U B2 Uw2 R' B' Uw' U L' B2 L B U' B' Rw' B' F' L Fw' R' Fw L Uw2 R2 D2 Fw' R B' Uw Fw Rw2 D'
*2. *F D2 B' Rw' D2 Fw Uw L' R2 B2 Fw' D2 Rw Uw2 B2 Fw' F' U' Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw U' R Fw' L Rw2 Uw2 L2 F2 Rw' U Fw' F2 Uw2 Rw' F Rw R'
*3. *U2 Fw' D' U2 B Fw' U F R U B2 Rw' B L2 Rw D Uw L' Rw Uw2 U2 L R2 B' L2 Rw2 D2 Uw' F2 U' B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L' Rw' U' B' D2 F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw2 R2 Bw2 U2 F2 L Lw2 F' Dw' L Dw' Uw2 Rw2 F2 D' Uw' Bw' Fw2 F D Uw2 R' D Dw B R' Dw2 Uw R B Rw R2 Bw2 Uw2 R Fw U2 R2 D2 Uw2 Bw D R' B' Dw2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 F' L U' L2 Bw' Uw' Rw' R2 D2 L B' Bw
*2. *Lw Dw' U2 Lw F2 Dw' R' D2 L' Lw R' U2 L D' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' D' Uw' U2 B2 Lw F' Lw2 U2 Bw F2 Rw Dw B Lw Rw Bw2 Fw2 U Rw' B2 Dw U Lw' Bw2 Fw' U2 B2 U' B' Dw2 R' F' D U R F2 L Lw' Bw2 U2 B' R' B
*3. *Rw2 R' Fw Lw2 Fw2 F2 U2 Bw Dw L2 Fw' Uw F' Uw2 U B Lw D' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 D' B2 L2 R2 U R Bw' F L' Rw2 R D2 Lw' D' F Lw2 B2 R Fw2 Dw' R2 Dw' Rw' Dw Bw D L2 Lw' Rw R2 F Rw' B2 Bw D2 Dw F Lw2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2U' U' 2L' 3R' 2R' 2F' 2L2 2R D 2D 3U' 2U U' 2L2 2B 2D2 3U 2F2 U' R' D' 3U R U' 2B L F2 D 2U' B2 2D' 3F' F L2 B2 R D 3F 2D 2U B2 L 2L 3R' 2R R 2B2 2L 3U 2B 2U2 3R B U2 2B 3F' U L' F' D U2 2B' 2D' 2U2 R 2U L' 2D2 2U2 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3L' B2 2U2 2B2 2D' 2L 3R2 3U' 3L 2R' F 3U L2 D2 U 3B' 3U2 3R2 B 2L R2 3F2 3L' 3B2 3R' D B' 2F2 U L 2R' D' 2D 3B 3F2 F2 2U2 B2 U 3L D U2 3R2 F 3R' 2R 2B2 3B L 3U2 2U2 3L U2 F2 2R U' 2B 3B' D' B' 2F' L' 2D 3D' 2U 2F2 3L2 R B2 2R 3B 2U2 L 3R R2 3F' 2R' 2D' 3U2 B F 2L2 D2 2U' 2B' 3B' 3U2 U2 2L 3R2 U 3L2 2R 3B 3D2 2U' 3L' 2B 2D2 L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F D2 F L2 R2 D U R L2 B2 U F' L' F2 L U2 D F B' L R' Fw Uw2
*2. *U' B R B' D' R2 L B' D L D U2 B2 F' L' B U F2 B' L' B Rw2 Uw
*3. *L2 F' D2 B L' R2 B L' B2 L' U D R L B2 F2 L' F' U'
*4. *D2 U2 F R' B' U F' U2 L' D F2 D' U' R2 U R' B' U2 F2 B L Fw' Uw2
*5. *D L2 F' D U' L' F L2 D B' L F' U' B2 U' B' L' R' U' R2 L Fw Uw2
*6. *B' U2 B L' F2 L' F' B2 D2 R2 F U' L B' L R2 B' L2 F' B' D Fw' Uw'
*7. *U2 L' D2 R U2 L2 D2 U R2 F D2 R' U' R' U2 F L F2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*8. *D2 U' F' D2 F L' B2 D U R D2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' D2 L B Uw
*9. *F' D F' D' U2 L' B F2 U' D F2 L D U L R' F U' D R2 Fw Uw2
*10. *D' L' R B2 D2 R L2 D2 R U2 B U' R' F D' R' L2 B' L F2 Rw' Uw
*11. *D' U2 R U2 R' F' R2 L' D2 U' R F2 B' D2 R' F' R2 D' R' D' B2 Rw2 Uw
*12. *L' U2 D L' F2 U B F U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' U2 F U' F' D L D' Fw
*13. *R D' R U2 R L' B D2 L' D' L' F U' B' D L U2 D' B L2 R2 Fw Uw
*14. *L' R' B' R' F2 U' D B2 D2 R2 F2 D R' L B' L2 U R U2 D B2 Rw Uw'
*15. *R2 F L' R2 U2 L2 U B R2 L' B' U2 L U' L2 F L' D R F' D2 Fw
*16. *U R2 B2 U' D2 F' B U' D' L2 U B L U2 R U2 D' R2 L' B Rw' Uw'
*17. *L2 D2 U L' R2 U D F' U F2 D L U D' R F B2 R D' U2 R Fw' Uw
*18. *B L2 R B2 D' F' L' F U' B2 L2 F2 U R L' U2 F' D' B' Rw' Uw
*19. *D' B' R B2 D R' D R2 B' F R' L' B2 F2 D' F' U2 B' D Fw Uw2
*20. *U2 R' F R' U R' U L2 U L2 F' R L2 F L' U R B2 D2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*21. *D' B U2 F2 B U2 D L' D F B2 R' U F' D2 F U L2 U' D' Fw' Uw2
*22. *U2 R' L2 B' R' B2 U2 L2 R D F B2 L R' D2 L' R2 B' R' D' R Uw'
*23. *R D R2 B' D2 L2 B2 U' D2 B D' F D' L' U2 F' U' F2 D' Rw' Uw2
*24. *L B F' L2 D B' F' R' B' D2 F R2 L2 D' B' U B L2 U2 B2 Rw Uw
*25. *U B' F' D' B2 R' L2 F2 U' F' R2 B2 D' B' D' R' B2 F2 L' U L2 Fw Uw2
*26. *R D' L D U' L R' F2 D2 U' B U' F2 R2 U' L' B L B' U' Rw2 Uw2
*27. *L2 F R2 U L R B' U F2 L' F' L' F L R' U' B D L Fw Uw'
*28. *F2 D' U2 R U' L D R' D L2 D2 R' U' B2 U2 F2 L R' D' Fw' Uw'
*29. *R' D' R D L B' F R2 F L2 U L B U R2 F2 L' D' R' B Rw2 Uw'
*30. *D' L' U2 D L2 D' R B' D B2 R2 L2 U' L U' B R2 D2 F' Rw' Uw
*31. *U F R2 F' D2 B' L' U' D F' D B' U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 R U Fw' Uw2
*32. *D' U2 R B' L F' L' B' D' B' R U2 L R B2 L' R F2 U' Fw Uw'
*33. *U2 L D R2 U' R2 L2 U' F R' U' R B' U B U' D2 B L' B' R Uw'
*34. *U' R U' R U' B U2 B' F L' F2 B L B D' B' R' F D2 U'
*35. *R L U R' B2 F L U L' R2 F' B' U D' F' B' U' F' R' F Rw' Uw2
*36. *L U2 D' F' U2 D2 L F B' R2 U' R2 L U' F' U2 R B L R' U Fw' Uw
*37. *F2 B2 U' L D B2 R U2 R L2 U B2 U' R' U' B' D U2 F2 Rw Uw'
*38. *L2 B2 L D' U2 L2 B R2 F' B R2 B R' U F U' D F2 L' D' F' Rw' Uw2
*39. *D' L' U2 B F2 D' R' B' U2 B2 R B' R' U2 B' F' U B' U R D' Fw
*40. *U' L2 F2 D R' F2 U2 F' R U' B2 R' D U' R2 F2 L' F' B2 Rw2 Uw
*41. *U2 R F B U D F B U2 L2 U2 L' B' L2 B' R U' B' R' Fw' Uw'
*42. *R D' U' F2 L' R2 U2 D2 B' F' R F2 R F L2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 Rw Uw
*43. *F D U2 R L B L D2 B2 U' B' D R L' U2 B' F D' B F2 L2 Uw
*44. *D' L B2 D2 R2 D R2 L' D2 U F R2 B2 R' F2 B R' B2 R2 U' R' Fw' Uw'
*45. *D2 F2 L2 U2 B R' U L2 B U' B' F' R' F D' U2 L B' F U L2 Fw Uw'
*46. *R U B2 F U' L R2 U' R2 L D R F' D' F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*47. *U2 B2 D U2 R2 U B' U B' F' U B R F L2 D' B' F R2 Fw'
*48. *D' F' R B' U' R' F L R F U' B R' F U2 R' U' R U D F2 Rw2 Uw'
*49. *R D2 F' R F2 B' D2 L R' B D F B R2 F U' L' B' L' U' D' Rw2 Uw'
*50. *F2 B L B D' U R2 F2 U B D B2 D F' R2 L' U2 R F2 Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 U' L' U2 L2 B R D F R U
*2. *R2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 F U F2 R' D' R2 D' L D B R'
*3. *U2 R2 D2 F2 L U' B2 L' U' B' U' F2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U
*4. *B' L2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 R' B L B R U' F U2 F'
*5. *R' U2 R D' B U B D2 L' D2 F B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B D2 B L2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D' F' L' D2 B2 F D2 R' D U2 R2
*2. *F2 D B2 U F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D2 B' D' F' R2 B L' B2 F U' B2
*3. *B' D L' B R F L2 B D' R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 B R2 F R2 D2 F'
*4. *F U2 L2 B D2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 U' B R U2 L B D2 B F' U'
*5. *R2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 D R' U' B R' D2 F' R D' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L U B F' U B L2 F2 U
*2. *B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L' B' R' U2 B2 F L F2 D'
*3. *D L2 U' R2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B' D L' U' L2 D2 L' R2 F2 U2
*4. *R F' L' U F' R U D2 B D2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2
*5. *B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U R2 F' U2 L' B2 L2 D' U F D U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F F2 R' U2 B2 L B2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 U R' U' F U L2 B' L2 B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F' U F' R U F' R F R'
*3. *L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 B L2 F' L2 U' L D' B F' L' F R' D L2
*4. *L2 Rw2 D2 Fw' L D Rw' R D F D F' L F L Rw D' U' L2 U B2 R' D' B U' B' Fw2 Uw L Rw R' Fw2 D Rw' R F L2 B Rw2 R

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 R F2 U R' F2 U2 F' R2
*3. *F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F L' B' R D F' U' B F D2
*4. *F R2 D' F' L' R Uw2 L' Rw' R' U B' Fw' L R' F L Uw R' D2 U' L R' D L Uw R D U Rw Fw D2 L2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw U B' Uw'
*5. *Fw2 L Rw2 Fw2 L' R Fw' L' Bw2 R' U2 Rw R Fw' Lw R D Dw Rw Uw2 Lw B2 D F U R' Uw F Lw Uw2 Fw' Dw Uw' Lw2 Fw2 U' F' Uw2 B Bw Rw' R Bw Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw' Fw' L2 Rw' B2 Rw2 R' B Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 D2 Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R2 U' R F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
*3. *D2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F' U B' L2 R' D' R' D2 F U
*4. *R B2 D' Uw' U' L Rw2 R2 B Fw2 F2 U' R' Fw' U' Fw U Fw F2 U' R Uw2 U' L' R2 Uw2 U' Fw' U' F2 L2 D' Uw' Rw R2 Uw2 L' D' U L'
*5. *B Bw2 Lw' R2 Dw Rw B Fw' L R Fw' F' D Dw' U B' D Dw' Uw' B Uw' R Bw' Dw2 U' L2 Lw' Rw2 R2 B2 D' Fw' D Uw' Rw2 Uw L' Dw Uw2 Bw R' F2 Lw Rw' Dw2 L Bw2 R' Dw Uw2 R2 U' R U2 Bw U2 R Bw' D2 U'
*6. *B2 2L 3F' 2R' 3F2 L2 2R2 B2 3U2 2F2 2L B' 2B2 L2 2L' 2R' R2 2B' L2 2D2 2U' U 3F 2F 2L2 2F2 D' 3U' R' B2 2B2 3F' 2F' R 2B2 L' 3U' R B 2L2 3R D2 U' L' B' 2D' 2B' D2 R2 3F' 2U2 3F 2R2 2D' F 2U L 3R 2F' L2 2B' 3R2 2U' L 2U' U' L' 2B D 2F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F R F2 R' F U R2 U2
*3. *B2 L' D2 B2 R D2 U2 L' F2 U' L' B' F U' L D' F' R2
*4. *D B R2 D2 Uw' R F2 Rw R Fw D2 Fw' D' Uw Rw2 R Fw R2 U R Fw' D Fw2 F' Uw' U R' B R2 F' R B2 Fw' F2 Uw2 F' D' Uw2 B R
*5. *D' Uw2 U2 F2 Dw2 L Uw2 F2 D2 Uw' Bw F2 U L2 R2 Dw' L' Dw F L R' D2 Rw Bw' Uw U2 Rw2 U Fw F2 L2 Lw Rw R' Dw' Bw' F2 L Lw U' Lw Rw' U2 F2 D2 Dw Uw U2 F Lw2 R' U2 Rw' B' R Dw Bw' L R' Dw'
*6. *L D' 3U' U 2L2 2F' L2 D R 3F' 2F2 2R' D 2R 2B' F2 R 3F' 2F F D' L 2B2 F L' 2L' 3R 2D' U 3F 2U L2 B' 2B' 3F2 F' 3U' U 2B U' 2R R2 3F2 F2 3R2 2U2 F2 U2 2B 3R2 2F2 D2 2L' F2 2L' R' D L R2 B2 F2 L' 2U R' D2 3U 2L 3R2 2F2 2U2
*7. *3R2 D 3U2 2U2 R 2B 3B2 2U' 2B' U' 3L 3R2 D B2 3L 2R2 R' 3D 2L 3L 2B2 3B 3R D' 3F' R2 2U2 2B' 3U' L 3R2 2D' 3B2 F U2 3L 3R2 B F 3U2 3R F' R2 2F2 L' F2 3L2 3B U2 B2 2L 3R2 D' R' 3B' 3F' F' L' 3L B' U' R 3F' L2 3R' R2 2F 2R B' L' 2L' R2 2F2 D2 3B2 3F' 3U2 L 2B 3B2 3F L' 3D 3F2 3R' R' B2 L' 3D2 2L B 3D2 3U R2 2D2 3D 2U U' 3R2 3B

*Clock
1. *UR5+ DR3- DL1+ UL1+ U1+ R5+ D3+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U0+ R1+ D6+ L5+ ALL3+ UL
*2. *UR1+ DR6+ DL1- UL3+ U4+ R2+ D5- L0+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R4- D2- L1- ALL5- UL
*3. *UR1- DR3+ DL2+ UL1+ U2+ R5+ D2- L1- ALL2- y2 U3+ R1+ D1- L2+ ALL3+ DR UL
*4. *UR1+ DR3+ DL2- UL0+ U3- R1- D5+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R5- D5- L5+ ALL2+ DR DL UL
*5. *UR3+ DR2- DL4- UL4+ U3+ R4+ D1+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R4+ D4- L1+ ALL3+ DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U B' L' U B R' U B' R' l' r u'
*2. *U B' L R' U L' R' L u'
*3. *U' R L R' B U R' B' l' r' b' u
*4. *U R U B R B R' B l b' u
*5. *R U' R L' R B L' U' r b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-2, 5)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2)
*5. *(1, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, 4) /

*Skewb
1. *U' R' L' U R' U' L' R' U' R' U'
*2. *L R' B R' U' B R' L R' B' U'
*3. *L U R B' L' B' L' R' L' B' U'
*4. *R' B' L' R' B U R B' U' B' U'
*5. *L' U R B L B' U' R' B' L' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F' R2 F R' U R F2 R2
*3. *R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F L' F D' R2 B L R' F U'
*4. *L2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 L2 R U' B2 Fw' L' F Uw L2 B2 Uw2 U' F Uw B Rw2 Fw L' Rw' D2 U' L R' F' Rw2 F2 L Uw2 L Rw' U L Rw' B Rw2 R2
*5. *Fw' L R' B' F2 Uw2 U2 L' R2 Fw2 D' L2 Lw Fw Uw' B U' Fw L Uw L Lw2 Rw U' Bw2 D B2 F2 U' Lw2 Uw Lw2 U' Fw' D Lw Dw2 B2 F' R Uw2 Fw Lw2 Fw' Lw Bw' Fw' F2 Dw2 Lw' B' Bw2 Dw2 U2 B Fw' F2 Uw R' Fw'
*OH. *F2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 R F' U' B' L' B U B2 L' D' F'
*Clock. *UR4+ DR1- DL3- UL3- U0+ R5+ D0+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U3+ R0+ D4- L2- ALL1- DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R U L R' L U L' r b u'
*Skewb. *U' B' R' L B R' B' L' U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 6) / (-4, 0)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2017)

So I tried making the change for fewest moves to add R' U' F to the front and back of the scramble, but didn't realize that I needed to look for canceling moves (TNoodle does this). So we have a canceling move in this week's fewest moves scramble. I'm inclined to just leave it that way for this week; it's better than not having those moves added. But it could be confusing - please watch out for that canceling set of moves in the scramble. I can try to come up with a better solution for next week.


----------



## CubingRF (Nov 14, 2017)

*3x3: *(32.34), 33.18, 33.79, (51.15), 40.96 = *35.98
2x2: *8.20, 8.27, (7.19), 10.00, (14.15+) = *8.82*


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 14, 2017)

*7x7x7*: 7:55.79, (9:06.61), (7:20.06), 8:31.36, 8:10.41 = *8:12.52
Megaminx*: 3:40.22, (3:21.71), (4:54.79), 3:58.72, 3:40.61 = *3:46.52
3x3x3*: 30.44+, (24.94), (35.19), 29.97+, 34.18 = *31.53
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:35.28*: 12.28, 50.07, 1:32.92 Ouch!
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:51.48*; 12.30, 34.83, 1:52.57, 3:11.77
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *9:36.90*; 8.72, 32.26, 1:33.65, 2:44.52, 4:37.73
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *19:02.85*; 5.73, 32.05, 2:12.32, 2:52.19, 5:56.13, 7:24.41
*6x6x6*: 4:56.63, (5:39.61+), (4:30.32), 4:59.45, 5:34.03 = *5:10.04*


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 14, 2017)

2x2- 5.651
4.691, 6.615, 5.647, (6.709), (3.925)

3x3- 20.587 (Nice scrambles)
20.618, 19.73, (34.188), (17.0270), 19.414 +

3x3 OH- 58.788
56.05, (1:02.462), (53.762), 1:01.571, 58.714

Prya- 9.637
(10.949), 9.085, 8.88, (4.719), 10.945

Skewb-19.436
(22.611), 21.458, 16.539, (14.909), 20.312


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 14, 2017)

2x2:
1. 3.200
2. 3.843
3. (2.688)
4. 2.911
5. (4.346)
3.318 ao5

3x3:
1. 11.148
2. 10.565
3. 10.706
4. (11.316)
5. (9.896)
10.806 ao5

4x4:

1. 1:00.911 
2. (56.340) 
3. (1:04.661) 
4. 58.759
5. 57.503 
59.058 ao5

OH:
1. (20.012)
2. 23.663
3. (26.643)
4. 21.302
5. 22.782
22.582 ao5

Pyra:
1. 5.393
2. 7.749
3. 9.975
4. (4.931)
5. (9.992)

Skewb:
1. (10.152)
2. (5.444)
3. 8.844
4. 5.707
5. 5.890
6.814 ao5

Square-1:
1. 14.867
2. (11.748)
3. (18.222)
4. 14.189
5. 15.774
14.943 ao5

Clock:
1. 18.596
2. (15.450)
3. 17.464
4. 18.631
5. (19.411)
18.23 ao5


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 15, 2017)

2x2: *9.17* - 9.74, 9.24, (9.89,) 8.53, (8.24)
3x3: *22.10* - 22.25, (27.73,) 22.06, (21.26,) 21.99
4x4: *1:22.42* - 1:22.10, (1:23.75,) (1:15.94,) 1:22.72, 1:22.43
5x5: *2:22.91* - 2:24.47, 2:15.43, (2:32.60,) (2:06.08,) 2:28.82
6x6: *4:25.29* - 4:26.16, (5:02.78,) 4:22.82, 4:26.90, (4:09.56)
7x7: *7:09.00* - (6:44.09,) 7:03.51, 7:35.19, 6:48.29, (7:35.47)
2x2 BLD: *DNF* - DNF, DNF, DNF
3x3 BLD: *4:08.90* - DNF, 4:08.90, 9:55.02
3x3 MBLD: *DNF* - 0/3
3x3 OH: *1:02.54* - (50.15,) 57.99, (1:10.98,) 1:01.11, 1:08.51
3X3 MtS: *2:53.32* - (4:15.78,) 2:56.60, 2:54.55, 2:48.82, (2:33.29)
3x3 FMC: *49*
2-4 Relay: *1:54.05*
2-5 Relay: *4:54.62*
2-6 Relay: *9:39.48*
2-7 Relay: *15:46.69*
Clock: *15.31* - (13.07,) 15.65, (16.01,) 15.44, 14.84
Megaminx: *3:55.48* - 4:13.93, 3:29.28, (3:23.48,) 4:03.22, (4:16.20)
Pyraminx: *26.87* - 24.63, 30.00, 25.97, (47.53,) (20.81)
SQ1: *1:05.15* - (1:03.10,) 1:05.35, 1:07.80, 1:06.99, (46.92)
Skewb: *21.68* - 22.58, (28.43,) 20.74, 21.73, (19.67)
Mini-Guildford: *11:40.94*



Spoiler



z // inspection
R' D F' D' F D // cross
R U2 R' // 1st pair
B' U' B U2 B' U B // 2nd pair
U F U' F' // 3rd pair
y2 U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
y Lw' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 Lw // OLL
y2 F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 U' // U-perm


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 15, 2017)

*3x3: 18:49 - *(19.22), 18.55, 18.25, 18.67, (17.55) // Could've been a bit better but still a nice consistent average.
*6x6: 9:41.85 - *10:01.50, 9:56.89, (8:41.32), 9:07.16, (11:40.65) // pb average, not the best
*Square-1: 1:53.82 - *(1:33.29), 1:34.77, (2:35.17), 2:07.43, 1:59.25 // I suck at Squan
*Megaminx: 4:52.63 - *5:48.43, 4:51.63, 3:57.84, (3:52.39), (6:00.69) // Overall PB Single, I still suck at Mega

Gonna go ahead and stop here. Gonna go to reddit comp now.


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Nov 15, 2017)

3x3: 22.26, 21.89, (20.36), (23.91), 20.45 = 21.53


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Nov 15, 2017)

2x2 : (6.00), 5.77, (4.48), 4.60, 5.43 = 5.27
3x3 : 14.94, (11.09), 16.30, 14.89, (36.17) = 15.38
4x4 : 48.67, (47.23), 53.19, (55.43), 54.48 = 52.11
5x5 : 1:46.25, (1:36.91), (1:53.76),1:39.83, 1:37.03 = 1:41.04
6x6 : 2:58.23, (2:49.90),2:59.44, (3:03.99), 3:00.24 = 2:59.30
7x7 : 4:17.33, (4:17.92), (4:05.51), 4:08.89, 4:10.41 = 4:12.21
OH : (27.04), 29.81, (44.46), 40.87, 38.76 = 36.48
MTS : (48.40), (1:02.20), 51.02, 48.98, 59.62 = 53.21
2-4 Relay : 1:20.32
2-5 Relay : 3:05.35
2-6 Relay : 6:21.11
2-7 Relay : 9:58.43
Megaminx : 1:32.71, (1:36.40), 1:35.65,1:30.19, (1:22.59) = 1:32.85
Pyraminx : 6.41, 6.51, (5.65), (7.36), 6.21 = 6.38
Square-1 : 28.36, 26.83, (49.70), 23.65, (18.37) = 26.28
Skewb : 8.22, (9.42), (7.49), 7.70, 8.76 = 8.23
Kilominx : 48.48, (37.72), 41.79, (49.11), 45.11 = 45.13


----------



## DuLe (Nov 16, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *31*



Spoiler: Solution



*U' F R' F2 B' D B U' B' D' B F' U2 D' F U F' D F U F2 U2 F U R U' R2 D F2 D B*

I: B' D' F2 D' // 2x2x2
N: U' F R' (P: R') // 2x2x3
N: F2 U' F' U2 F U2 F' // F2L-1
N: _F'_ U2 F U R U' _R'_ // -5C
Skeleton:
U' F R' F2 _U'_ ** F' U2 _F_ * U2 F2 U2 F U R U' R2 D F2 D B
* _F'_ D' F U F' D F _U'_ // 2C
** _U_ B' D B U' B' D' B // 3C


----------



## OJ Cubing (Nov 16, 2017)

Feet: 3:08.56, 3:16.73, 3:07.39, 3:01.59, 3:44.29 = 3:10.89 //Still no sub-3

Mini Guildford: 8:52.69

2BLD: DNF, 21.16, *21.14*
3BLD: *56.95*, DNF, DNF


----------



## gavinz (Nov 17, 2017)

2x2: (4.881+), 2.378, 2.330, 2.107, (1.755) = 2.272
2BLD: (7.694), (27.795), 21.838 = 7.694
3x3: (12.962), 17.439, 17.384, (17.576), 15.692 = 16.838
Skewb: (11.704), 10.111, 9.642, 9.640, (6.154) = 9.798
3x3 OH: (40.052), 52.312, (1:00.534), 54.860, 41.522 = 49.564
Megaminx: (2:09.251), 2:09.555, (2:27.522), 2:19.476, 2:17.480 = 2:15.504


----------



## muchacho (Nov 17, 2017)

*3x3OH*: 23.40, (33.52), 27.89, 22.13, (20.16) = *24.47*


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 17, 2017)

2x2: (6.92), 6.00, 6.57, (4.40), 5.03 = 5.87

3x3: 14.89, 15.67, (16.59), (14.00), 15.29 = 15.28

3x3 match the scramble: 3:21.07, (2:43.44), 3:13.83, 3:04.06, (4:08.24) = 3:12.99

3x3 fewest moves: 60



Spoiler: Solution



R2 D2 R' B // cross
R U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' // first f2l pair
U' R' U R // second pair
L' U L F' L' U' L U F L' U L // third f2l pair
B U B' U' L U' L' // fourth f2l pair
U2 f R U R' U' f U' F R U R' U' // OLL
U l U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 18, 2017)

333: 15.065, (12.870), 15.397, 15.391, (16.990) = 15.28
444: 53.274, (1:00.231), 57.526, (47.164), 50.292 = 53.70
OH: 27.547, 29.884, (29.929), 22.704, (22.701) = 26.71 // pure sub-30~
2-3-4 relay: 1:23.80
Megaminx: 1:53.510, (1:48.614), (2:05.427), 1:54.352, 1:52.209 = 1:53.36

Thought the third 333 solve was going really bad, and then I did OLLCP and ended up with a PLL skip. Not a crime, I guess.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 18, 2017)

2x2x2: (2.714), 3.938, 3.160, 4.018, (4.450)
Ao5: 3.71

3x3x3: 18.287, 18.541, (15.859), 19.643, (21.979)
Ao5: 18.82

4x4x4: 1:08.198, 1:05.827, 1:17.703, (1:00.821), (1:19.029)
Ao5: 1:10.576

Pyraminx: (4.414), 3.937, (3.875), 3.919, 4.055
Ao5: 3.97

Clock: 12.461, 13.243, 12.501, (12.206), (13.426)
Ao5: 12.73

Skewb: 6.323, (4.743), 6.311, (7.022), 6.182
Ao5: 6.27

Square-1: 24.931, (11.909 pb single!), (27.040), 26.976, 23.501
Ao5: 25.14

I was absolutely shocked at that 11


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 20, 2017)

Could you remove Noah Serdah's results? They don't seem very believable (that 7BLD single tho)


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 20, 2017)

Only did FMC. DNFed. This has got to be at least my 3rd DNF in a row. Maybe I should just actually learn how NISS works. But then again, where's the fun in that?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2017)

whatshisbucket said:


> Could you remove Noah Serdah's results? They don't seem very believable (that 7BLD single tho)


Done. Some results were clearly false.

@ Noah Serdah, please contact me if you have a problem with this. Results were backed up before being removed.


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 21, 2017)

*2x2: *(7.93) 10.35 10.22 11.79 (12.96) *= 10.79
*
I got in this week. I didn't have time to do more events but I will next week.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 21, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> I got in this week./QUOTE]
> 
> Well, technically the scrambles for next week are up, so no.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Well, technically the scrambles for next week are up, so


It's okay to post results here until Mats posts the results. So this is fine.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 21, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's okay to post results here until Mats posts the results. So this is fine.


Woops. My bad. I always move on to the new scrambles whenever they're posted, but I guess that's just me.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 21, 2017)

So results for week 46: congrats to TheDubDubJr, lejitcuber and the super cuber.
This must also be a new overall points record 

*2x2x2*(88)

 1.68 applezfall
 1.71 asacuber
 1.96 hssandwich
 1.99 fabdabs1234
 2.03 turtwig
 2.08 the super cuber
 2.08 Isaac Lai
 2.27 gavinz
 2.30 TheDubDubJr
 2.30 leomannen
 2.40 DhruvA
 2.48 Competition Cuber
 2.50 Carterk
 2.53 lejitcuber
 2.63 CubicOreo
 2.70 cuberkid10
 2.78 jaysammey777
 2.79 Ikachan
 3.02 Mollerz
 3.08 G2013
 3.08 tdm
 3.18 thecubingwizard
 3.22 Neel Gore
 3.32 TheRubiksCombo
 3.35 chubbymoss11
 3.35 AidanNoogie
 3.41 Ethan Horspool
 3.58 kinch2002
 3.69 joey
 3.70 kayano
 3.70 CBcuber86
 3.73 sigalig
 4.01 [email protected]
 4.01 Algy Cuber
 4.12 DGCubes
 4.13 wimpycuber
 4.22 [email protected]
 4.39 Moonwink Cuber
 4.41 obelisk477
 4.64 T1_M0
 4.65 speedcuber71
 4.86 The Blockhead
 4.87 Dream Cubing
 4.95 Killernerd24
 4.96 CornerCutter
 5.00 Keenan Johnson
 5.08 whatshisbucket
 5.08 GarethBert11
 5.09 typeman5
 5.12 Jonsa87
 5.14 TasseRasse
 5.18 teboecubes
 5.27 bacyril
 5.29 PyraMaster
 5.48 bhoffman492
 5.52 TipsterTrickster
 5.56 E-Cuber
 5.64 ComputerGuy365
 5.65 Duncan Bannon
 5.71 Aerospry
 5.76 ErikCR
 5.80 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.84 Bubbagrub
 5.87 greentgoatgal
 5.96 a3533
 6.01 26doober
 6.15 Jami Viljanen
 6.17 mark49152
 6.34 Bogdan
 6.34 Mikael weiss
 6.51 Corner Twist Cubing
 6.67 sam596
 6.79 Lewis
 6.99 Mike Hughey
 7.09 theos
 7.22 epride17
 7.28 Sparsh Ailawadi
 7.30 Undefined7
 8.65 gerzytet
 8.82 CubingRF
 9.17 Shaky Hands
 10.58 Deri Nata Wijaya
 10.79 FireCuber
 11.68 gardenhose
 12.16 Jacck
 12.77 MatsBergsten
 14.16 RyuKagamine
 32.05 ronjalundblad
*3x3x3 *(101)

 8.37 lejitcuber
 8.50 fabdabs1234
 8.97 cuberkid10
 8.99 speedcuber71
 9.53 Isaac Lai
 9.60 hssandwich
 9.81 Carterk
 9.81 Ethan Horspool
 9.98 the super cuber
 10.07 kinch2002
 10.07 Competition Cuber
 10.08 SirAD
 10.23 jaysammey777
 10.27 TheDubDubJr
 10.31 G2013
 10.32 thecubingwizard
 10.65 Mollerz
 10.72 tdm
 10.80 TheRubiksCombo
 11.00 [email protected]
 11.18 joey
 11.21 Neel Gore
 11.45 typeman5
 11.51 DGCubes
 11.77 asacuber
 11.79 Dream Cubing
 12.45 YoAkshYo
 12.47 Jonsa87
 12.49 AidanNoogie
 12.50 CubicOreo
 12.90 sigalig
 13.03 obelisk477
 13.31 applezfall
 13.35 Keenan Johnson
 13.65 turtwig
 14.30 sam596
 14.32 Bogdan
 14.71 Corner Twist Cubing
 14.85 Keroma12
 14.89 cubestack_official
 15.04 Mackenzie Dy
 15.07 E-Cuber
 15.10 Killernerd24
 15.22 TasseRasse
 15.28 xyzzy
 15.28 greentgoatgal
 15.38 bacyril
 15.87 [email protected]
 15.87 GarethBert11
 16.07 wimpycuber
 16.24 Harkaran
 16.39 CornerCutter
 16.83 gavinz
 16.89 ErikCR
 17.21 Moonwink Cuber
 17.38 ComputerGuy365
 17.84 Aerospry
 17.93 T1_M0
 17.97 epride17
 18.06 bgcatfan
 18.22 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.23 teboecubes
 18.49 weatherman223
 18.60 a3533
 18.82 CBcuber86
 19.22 The Blockhead
 19.40 Algy Cuber
 19.46 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.62 mark49152
 19.77 Teemu
 19.92 Duncan Bannon
 19.98 bhoffman492
 20.57 DumplingMaster
 20.58 KylerWoods
 20.89 26doober
 20.98 Jami Viljanen
 21.38 Mike Hughey
 21.53 Aaditya Sikder
 22.10 Shaky Hands
 22.48 whatshisbucket
 22.49 Mikael weiss
 23.23 Bubbagrub
 24.04 kprox1994
 24.76 Lewis
 25.17 TipsterTrickster
 25.83 gerzytet
 26.18 Sparsh Ailawadi
 26.49 theos
 27.73 gardenhose
 31.53 One Wheel
 32.15 Prashant Saran
 33.66 FIREFOX229
 34.69 Undefined7
 35.98 CubingRF
 36.92 Luke Messer
 37.53 MatsBergsten
 38.75 Ecuasamurai
 39.21 WillyTheWizard
 41.47 RyuKagamine
 45.33 chubbymoss11
 1:41.84 ronjalundblad
*4x4x4*(65)

 31.96 cuberkid10
 33.66 lejitcuber
 36.28 thecubingwizard
 37.79 TheDubDubJr
 38.11 Isaac Lai
 38.77 kinch2002
 39.23 fabdabs1234
 39.47 Dream Cubing
 40.04 jaysammey777
 40.52 PeterH2N
 42.33 G2013
 43.09 joey
 45.10 hssandwich
 45.29 speedcuber71
 45.29 AidanNoogie
 45.48 the super cuber
 45.51 Mollerz
 45.66 Ethan Horspool
 46.63 DGCubes
 46.67 chubbymoss11
 49.23 Carterk
 49.33 [email protected]
 49.89 Competition Cuber
 50.84 sigalig
 52.11 bacyril
 52.39 tdm
 53.69 xyzzy
 53.81 Killernerd24
 53.88 Keenan Johnson
 54.33 CubicOreo
 55.12 obelisk477
 56.48 Jonsa87
 56.69 Neel Gore
 57.71 GarethBert11
 59.05 TheRubiksCombo
 1:01.39 ComputerGuy365
 1:03.32 CornerCutter
 1:03.93 T1_M0
 1:03.98 applezfall
 1:05.94 TasseRasse
 1:07.30 mark49152
 1:07.75 typeman5
 1:07.92 The Blockhead
 1:09.00 sam596
 1:10.04 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:10.57 CBcuber86
 1:13.70 epride17
 1:16.77 Bogdan
 1:22.42 Shaky Hands
 1:24.51 Bubbagrub
 1:27.81 [email protected]
 1:30.03 bhoffman492
 1:36.54 Mike Hughey
 1:39.18 ErikCR
 1:44.90 RyuKagamine
 1:47.77 Lewis
 1:48.17 theos
 1:49.62 Algy Cuber
 1:55.40 Teemu
 1:55.73 kprox1994
 2:06.13 MatsBergsten
 2:29.90 Jami Viljanen
 2:34.26 Mikael weiss
 DNF gerzytet
 DNF teboecubes
*5x5x5*(48)

 1:03.22 lejitcuber
 1:05.61 cuberkid10
 1:05.63 Dream Cubing
 1:08.62 fabdabs1234
 1:09.75 kinch2002
 1:12.07 Isaac Lai
 1:13.92 TheDubDubJr
 1:14.03 thecubingwizard
 1:14.23 the super cuber
 1:15.53 jaysammey777
 1:20.68 Mollerz
 1:21.83 speedcuber71
 1:22.51 G2013
 1:22.67 Keroma12
 1:25.78 DGCubes
 1:27.83 hssandwich
 1:29.40 Carterk
 1:31.96 sigalig
 1:34.21 AidanNoogie
 1:36.56 joey
 1:38.28 [email protected]
 1:41.44 bacyril
 1:43.20 CubicOreo
 1:44.31 Ethan Horspool
 1:45.42 Killernerd24
 1:51.32 Jonsa87
 1:51.42 Keenan Johnson
 1:53.99 Competition Cuber
 1:54.22 YY
 2:08.10 obelisk477
 2:09.26 mark49152
 2:14.06 The Blockhead
 2:15.91 sam596
 2:20.33 Bogdan
 2:22.91 Shaky Hands
 2:24.35 Corner Twist Cubing
 2:40.50 Mike Hughey
 2:40.52 T1_M0
 2:52.08 Lewis
 3:00.93 RyuKagamine
 3:05.43 Bubbagrub
 3:21.40 CornerCutter
 3:26.32 Algy Cuber
 3:50.15 MatsBergsten
 4:01.52 Mikael weiss
 4:45.93 [email protected]
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF applezfall
*6x6x6*(28)

 1:56.21 Dream Cubing
 2:09.45 lejitcuber
 2:19.88 TheDubDubJr
 2:25.95 fabdabs1234
 2:29.60 Mollerz
 2:31.88 the super cuber
 2:37.22 cuberkid10
 2:45.26 Isaac Lai
 2:47.79 hssandwich
 2:47.79 jaysammey777
 2:50.17 Carterk
 2:54.26 speedcuber71
 2:59.26 bacyril
 3:24.63 AidanNoogie
 3:31.47 DGCubes
 3:38.01 [email protected]
 3:57.18 CubicOreo
 4:13.20 obelisk477
 4:20.79 T1_M0
 4:25.29 Shaky Hands
 4:33.10 Bogdan
 5:02.52 Mike Hughey
 5:10.04 One Wheel
 5:30.50 RyuKagamine
 5:40.88 sam596
 7:29.05 MatsBergsten
 9:41.85 weatherman223
 DNF Killernerd24
*7x7x7*(21)

 2:47.42 Dream Cubing
 3:17.08 TheDubDubJr
 3:31.67 lejitcuber
 3:49.48 Mollerz
 4:00.38 the super cuber
 4:12.21 bacyril
 4:14.23 jaysammey777
 4:30.14 sigalig
 4:40.05 hssandwich
 5:04.30 Killernerd24
 5:13.68 DGCubes
 7:09.00 Shaky Hands
 7:25.01 Bogdan
 7:31.72 Mike Hughey
 7:52.04 RyuKagamine
 8:12.52 One Wheel
 8:30.14 Jacck
 9:00.81 sam596
 9:31.59 T1_M0
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(70)

 15.34 TheDubDubJr
 15.39 Carterk
 15.44 fabdabs1234
 15.80 tdm
 16.23 the super cuber
 16.24 lejitcuber
 17.44 hssandwich
 17.51 Mollerz
 17.60 Isaac Lai
 17.95 Dream Cubing
 18.16 thecubingwizard
 18.20 typeman5
 18.24 jaysammey777
 18.35 YoAkshYo
 19.44 kinch2002
 19.59 turtwig
 19.94 SirAD
 20.03 CubicOreo
 20.25 Ethan Horspool
 20.64 cuberkid10
 21.29 asacuber
 22.02 Neel Gore
 22.23 sigalig
 22.58 TheRubiksCombo
 23.05 a3533
 23.55 speedcuber71
 23.64 [email protected]
 23.82 applezfall
 24.41 [email protected]
 24.47 muchacho
 24.74 G2013
 25.06 DGCubes
 25.96 TasseRasse
 26.71 xyzzy
 27.20 AidanNoogie
 27.31 Keroma12
 28.96 Aerospry
 31.51 joey
 32.18 obelisk477
 32.33 sam596
 33.67 Bogdan
 34.20 Killernerd24
 34.37 Keenan Johnson
 34.59 Corner Twist Cubing
 35.01 T1_M0
 36.40 Moreno van Rooijen
 36.46 CornerCutter
 36.48 bacyril
 36.84 bhoffman492
 38.63 ComputerGuy365
 41.67 Mike Hughey
 41.69 Algy Cuber
 43.29 teboecubes
 44.71 epride17
 47.26 Bubbagrub
 47.79 RyuKagamine
 49.56 gavinz
 50.59 Mikael weiss
 58.78 Duncan Bannon
 58.92 Jami Viljanen
 1:00.65 Lewis
 1:02.54 Shaky Hands
 1:03.71 whatshisbucket
 1:05.20 Jacck
 1:08.81 kprox1994
 1:12.49 E-Cuber
 1:29.63 bgcatfan
 1:34.33 Ecuasamurai
 1:36.22 Sparsh Ailawadi
 4:34.12 MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(9)

 44.96 DGCubes
 1:01.90 TheDubDubJr
 1:03.06 hssandwich
 1:10.35 Bubbagrub
 1:19.27 jaysammey777
 1:33.06 T1_M0
 3:10.89 OJ Cubing
 5:47.24 [email protected]
 DNF the super cuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(46)

 5.44 asacuber
 5.52 applezfall
 5.59 jaysammey777
 5.63 fabdabs1234
 6.25 Isaac Lai
 6.34 leomannen
 6.55 [email protected]
 6.55 turtwig
 7.30 lejitcuber
 7.53 Ikachan
 7.61 kayano
 7.69 gavinz
 7.86 TheDubDubJr
 9.06 hssandwich
 10.13 thecubingwizard
 11.64 gardenhose
 11.73 the super cuber
 11.76 sigalig
 12.83 G2013
 13.74 speedcuber71
 15.60 joey
 15.67 Carterk
 17.03 DGCubes
 19.39 Dream Cubing
 21.14 OJ Cubing
 21.98 T1_M0
 23.38 mark49152
 24.51 MatsBergsten
 25.22 Killernerd24
 25.95 Mike Hughey
 29.44 cuberkid10
 31.25 Keenan Johnson
 33.60 [email protected]
 37.31 Deri Nata Wijaya
 37.45 AidanNoogie
 46.21 Bubbagrub
 47.72 whatshisbucket
 55.56 Bogdan
 59.33 CornerCutter
 59.85 RyuKagamine
 1:05.18 Jami Viljanen
 1:14.81 Mikael weiss
 1:16.92 Jacck
 1:29.53 sam596
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF Shaky Hands
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(42)

 25.50 Neel Gore
 27.48 YY
 27.67 the super cuber
 29.14 sigalig
 29.38 G2013
 30.10 pinser2
 54.57 Mollerz
 56.95 OJ Cubing
 57.89 hssandwich
 58.19 Carterk
 59.15 mark49152
 1:00.06 T1_M0
 1:00.61 speedcuber71
 1:02.83 fabdabs1234
 1:07.72 lejitcuber
 1:12.97 jaysammey777
 1:14.63 TheDubDubJr
 1:22.29 Keenan Johnson
 1:23.97 MatsBergsten
 1:25.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:30.25 YoAkshYo
 1:33.38 Mike Hughey
 1:37.76 tdm
 1:39.12 obelisk477
 2:10.67 thecubingwizard
 2:11.46 [email protected]
 2:40.63 Isaac Lai
 2:58.02 Dream Cubing
 3:17.47 Bubbagrub
 3:20.56 Luke Messer
 3:26.75 sam596
 3:35.30 Bogdan
 3:59.09 whatshisbucket
 4:08.90 Shaky Hands
 4:10.06 Jacck
 4:40.37 RyuKagamine
12:39.84 Mikael weiss
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF Aerospry
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF DGCubes
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(13)

 2:32.91 the super cuber
 3:19.22 sigalig
 4:49.09 hssandwich
 5:17.17 mark49152
 6:26.77 MatsBergsten
 6:59.63 Mike Hughey
 7:19.71 T1_M0
 8:23.17 TheDubDubJr
10:29.04 Jacck
28:08.00 Isaac Lai
 DNF YY
 DNF Neel Gore
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

 6:59.24 the super cuber
12:08.82 hssandwich
15:47.01 Mike Hughey
19:02.38 Jacck
21:33.00 Carterk
 DNF sigalig
 DNF YY
 DNF mark49152
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

32:15.90 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(16)

30/34 (56:06)  sigalig
24/25 (58:01)  YY
31/40 (51:06)  the super cuber
15/17 (51:15)  mark49152
10/10 (41:34)  Mike Hughey
8/9 (28:40)  T1_M0
9/11 (50:18)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (10:26)  TheDubDubJr
2/2 (10:25)  sam596
2/2 (11:10)  Bogdan
3/5 (18:41)  Keroma12
2/3 (18:55)  Dream Cubing
0/3 (30:00)  Shaky Hands
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF obelisk477
*3x3 Match the scramble*(32)

 35.35 the super cuber
 39.77 jaysammey777
 40.42 G2013
 41.10 TheDubDubJr
 53.21 bacyril
 54.29 speedcuber71
 58.13 thecubingwizard
 1:00.07 DGCubes
 1:01.72 sigalig
 1:03.96 Carterk
 1:04.19 Killernerd24
 1:05.77 T1_M0
 1:07.23 Bogdan
 1:07.56 tdm
 1:08.10 Isaac Lai
 1:08.39 lejitcuber
 1:16.92 [email protected]
 1:17.30 Dream Cubing
 1:17.34 Mike Hughey
 1:41.44 hssandwich
 1:52.55 epride17
 2:05.87 gerzytet
 2:27.24 fabdabs1234
 2:30.76 MatsBergsten
 2:43.85 CornerCutter
 2:53.32 Shaky Hands
 3:12.99 greentgoatgal
 3:24.30 Mikael weiss
 3:35.61 [email protected]
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF applezfall
 DNF sam596
*2-3-4 Relay*(50)

 48.07 lejitcuber
 48.98 cuberkid10
 49.19 thecubingwizard
 50.77 jaysammey777
 51.22 speedcuber71
 52.03 the super cuber
 53.35 fabdabs1234
 54.12 Isaac Lai
 55.19 joey
 56.45 Dream Cubing
 56.86 TheDubDubJr
 57.17 kinch2002
 57.37 Carterk
 57.86 DGCubes
 59.98 Mollerz
 1:01.57 G2013
 1:05.71 hssandwich
 1:05.83 AidanNoogie
 1:07.37 tdm
 1:13.15 sigalig
 1:14.91 Killernerd24
 1:15.21 [email protected]
 1:15.92 obelisk477
 1:17.66 Ethan Horspool
 1:20.32 bacyril
 1:22.45 Keenan Johnson
 1:23.80 xyzzy
 1:25.41 Competition Cuber
 1:31.64 ComputerGuy365
 1:36.47 epride17
 1:39.04 Jonsa87
 1:39.40 sam596
 1:40.25 applezfall
 1:40.83 CornerCutter
 1:42.88 Bogdan
 1:54.05 Shaky Hands
 2:03.28 TipsterTrickster
 2:06.80 bhoffman492
 2:07.18 Algy Cuber
 2:19.45 Mike Hughey
 2:30.60 ErikCR
 2:32.32 [email protected]
 2:35.28 One Wheel
 2:37.57 theos
 2:39.18 Lewis
 2:49.17 Mikael weiss
 2:53.88 MatsBergsten
 3:19.66 gerzytet
 3:35.32 Bubbagrub
 4:13.81 Jami Viljanen
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)

 1:49.24 cuberkid10
 1:54.73 Dream Cubing
 2:01.18 lejitcuber
 2:01.63 the super cuber
 2:02.55 fabdabs1234
 2:08.81 thecubingwizard
 2:10.85 Isaac Lai
 2:18.95 jaysammey777
 2:20.77 TheDubDubJr
 2:22.81 speedcuber71
 2:24.55 G2013
 2:26.67 hssandwich
 2:32.39 Mollerz
 2:43.48 joey
 2:45.00 DGCubes
 2:46.59 sigalig
 2:47.82 AidanNoogie
 3:04.17 Ethan Horspool
 3:05.35 bacyril
 3:09.08 Keenan Johnson
 3:11.67 Competition Cuber
 3:14.30 Killernerd24
 3:45.72 obelisk477
 4:09.16 Bogdan
 4:23.31 sam596
 4:43.45 CornerCutter
 4:44.81 Mike Hughey
 4:54.62 Shaky Hands
 5:06.51 TipsterTrickster
 5:40.71 Bubbagrub
 5:51.24 theos
 5:51.48 One Wheel
 6:58.98 Mikael weiss
 7:02.31 [email protected]
 7:31.54 MatsBergsten
 9:20.84 gerzytet
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)

 4:09.04 Dream Cubing
 4:23.05 lejitcuber
 4:49.48 TheDubDubJr
 4:52.59 cuberkid10
 4:59.00 Mollerz
 5:15.63 the super cuber
 5:17.23 Isaac Lai
 5:42.38 jaysammey777
 6:14.01 DGCubes
 6:21.11 bacyril
 6:23.84 AidanNoogie
 6:34.13 Killernerd24
 7:21.87 obelisk477
 9:36.48 sam596
 9:36.90 One Wheel
 9:39.48 Shaky Hands
10:03.47 Bogdan
10:06.86 Mike Hughey
13:39.43 theos
13:54.26 MatsBergsten
15:27.99 Bubbagrub
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)

 7:05.49 Dream Cubing
 8:05.06 TheDubDubJr
 8:13.05 lejitcuber
 8:31.46 Mollerz
 8:47.80 jaysammey777
 9:58.43 bacyril
11:32.18 DGCubes
12:36.77 Killernerd24
15:46.69 Shaky Hands
17:06.54 Bogdan
17:54.71 Mike Hughey
19:02.85 One Wheel
19:59.97 sam596
*MiniGuildford*(18)

 4:08.31 cuberkid10
 4:18.19 lejitcuber
 4:25.91 jaysammey777
 4:29.47 fabdabs1234
 4:31.75 TheDubDubJr
 4:34.73 Dream Cubing
 5:23.97 DGCubes
 5:34.93 Mollerz
 6:34.08 sigalig
 6:38.41 AidanNoogie
 8:52.69 OJ Cubing
 9:15.65 Lewis
10:45.06 TipsterTrickster
10:50.16 CornerCutter
11:00.67 Mike Hughey
11:40.94 Shaky Hands
11:53.75 sam596
13:52.15 [email protected]
*Kilominx*(14)

 25.50 hssandwich
 25.66 jaysammey777
 25.85 cuberkid10
 26.57 [email protected]
 28.60 fabdabs1234
 28.70 bhoffman492
 28.70 DGCubes
 29.59 TheDubDubJr
 45.13 bacyril
 47.33 Lewis
 1:00.10 sigalig
 1:00.19 the super cuber
 1:19.04 Mike Hughey
 1:23.11 gerzytet
*Skewb*(62)

 2.72 lejitcuber
 3.31 fabdabs1234
 3.87 hssandwich
 3.97 asacuber
 4.25 Isaac Lai
 4.38 Carterk
 4.66 thecubingwizard
 4.83 DhruvA
 5.07 CubicOreo
 5.08 bhoffman492
 5.13 TheDubDubJr
 5.47 applezfall
 5.75 Competition Cuber
 5.78 cuberkid10
 5.90 Jonsa87
 5.94 Mollerz
 6.00 [email protected]
 6.19 leomannen
 6.22 [email protected]
 6.27 CBcuber86
 6.35 DGCubes
 6.61 epride17
 6.76 jaysammey777
 6.81 TheRubiksCombo
 6.86 Dream Cubing
 6.90 the super cuber
 7.38 kinch2002
 7.72 sam596
 7.78 speedcuber71
 7.84 Algy Cuber
 8.23 bacyril
 8.28 AidanNoogie
 8.49 Bubbagrub
 8.60 T1_M0
 9.32 CornerCutter
 9.36 whatshisbucket
 9.43 Keenan Johnson
 9.80 gavinz
 9.88 TipsterTrickster
 10.06 gardenhose
 10.70 Bogdan
 11.45 teboecubes
 12.29 GarethBert11
 13.11 G2013
 14.24 Lewis
 14.60 Undefined7
 15.21 sigalig
 15.52 theos
 15.69 Moreno van Rooijen
 16.34 E-Cuber
 16.42 Mikael weiss
 16.80 typeman5
 18.33 Mike Hughey
 19.43 Duncan Bannon
 19.71 Jami Viljanen
 20.11 RyuKagamine
 21.68 Shaky Hands
 22.31 Jacck
 23.57 obelisk477
 25.77 ErikCR
 27.01 ronjalundblad
 32.18 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(32)

 6.62 jaysammey777
 6.93 Mollerz
 7.43 sam596
 7.43 kinch2002
 7.68 TheDubDubJr
 9.95 fabdabs1234
 9.96 T1_M0
 10.66 cuberkid10
 11.76 lejitcuber
 12.44 G2013
 12.73 CBcuber86
 13.36 Jonsa87
 14.36 asacuber
 15.07 [email protected]
 15.08 DGCubes
 15.15 RyuKagamine
 15.31 Shaky Hands
 15.49 hssandwich
 16.32 TipsterTrickster
 17.76 sigalig
 18.23 TheRubiksCombo
 18.82 thecubingwizard
 20.02 mark49152
 22.91 [email protected]
 23.29 YY
 23.41 ErikCR
 23.98 Bubbagrub
 24.42 Mike Hughey
 26.87 AidanNoogie
 30.82 Lewis
 33.13 obelisk477
 38.67 CornerCutter
*Pyraminx*(57)

 2.95 applezfall
 3.10 hssandwich
 3.24 lejitcuber
 3.60 DGCubes
 3.87 fabdabs1234
 3.90 CubicOreo
 3.96 CBcuber86
 4.03 thecubingwizard
 4.04 the super cuber
 4.21 Competition Cuber
 4.31 kinch2002
 4.57 CornerCutter
 4.71 jaysammey777
 4.75 T1_M0
 4.76 Isaac Lai
 5.16 [email protected]
 5.38 cuberkid10
 5.69 TheDubDubJr
 5.95 asacuber
 6.38 bacyril
 6.71 [email protected]
 6.87 Lewis
 6.89 Carterk
 7.13 G2013
 7.16 Keenan Johnson
 7.18 Dream Cubing
 7.67 GarethBert11
 7.70 TheRubiksCombo
 7.71 whatshisbucket
 7.85 Jami Viljanen
 8.10 E-Cuber
 8.21 Jonsa87
 8.60 YY
 8.64 AidanNoogie
 8.84 Mollerz
 8.86 sigalig
 8.99 Algy Cuber
 9.42 Moonwink Cuber
 9.63 Duncan Bannon
 9.97 bhoffman492
 10.21 epride17
 10.30 teboecubes
 10.76 TasseRasse
 10.86 tdm
 11.29 speedcuber71
 12.03 typeman5
 12.24 obelisk477
 12.42 sam596
 15.81 Moreno van Rooijen
 16.55 Mike Hughey
 16.58 Jacck
 16.69 Undefined7
 17.30 theos
 17.77 ErikCR
 18.51 Bubbagrub
 25.42 ronjalundblad
 26.87 Shaky Hands
*Megaminx*(41)

 51.23 Isaac Lai
 53.12 [email protected]
 59.07 thecubingwizard
 59.53 lejitcuber
 1:00.61 cuberkid10
 1:03.63 jaysammey777
 1:05.14 fabdabs1234
 1:06.82 Dream Cubing
 1:09.54 DGCubes
 1:11.70 hssandwich
 1:12.04 TheDubDubJr
 1:13.55 Carterk
 1:26.33 the super cuber
 1:29.60 Mollerz
 1:33.74 bacyril
 1:36.26 AidanNoogie
 1:39.07 G2013
 1:51.83 bhoffman492
 1:53.35 xyzzy
 1:54.30 obelisk477
 2:01.67 Keenan Johnson
 2:02.60 sigalig
 2:06.15 Bogdan
 2:11.87 Lewis
 2:12.69 T1_M0
 2:15.50 gavinz
 2:18.57 Keroma12
 2:52.63 RyuKagamine
 2:54.19 [email protected]
 3:01.44 Jacck
 3:09.70 CornerCutter
 3:13.74 Mike Hughey
 3:46.52 One Wheel
 3:55.48 Shaky Hands
 4:10.99 theos
 4:22.06 sam596
 4:52.63 weatherman223
 5:55.45 Jami Viljanen
 6:16.85 ronjalundblad
 DNF applezfall
 DNF speedcuber71
*Square-1*(49)

 9.58 thecubingwizard
 10.41 Carterk
 11.43 speedcuber71
 11.83 lejitcuber
 12.52 hssandwich
 12.80 cuberkid10
 13.13 Isaac Lai
 14.51 fabdabs1234
 14.94 TheRubiksCombo
 14.96 Mollerz
 16.15 TheDubDubJr
 16.54 kinch2002
 17.03 the super cuber
 18.09 sigalig
 18.24 Jonsa87
 18.40 DGCubes
 18.64 Neel Gore
 19.25 Competition Cuber
 19.56 Dream Cubing
 20.06 applezfall
 20.21 [email protected]
 20.33 T1_M0
 21.76 jaysammey777
 25.13 CBcuber86
 25.59 asacuber
 26.28 bacyril
 27.46 G2013
 27.47 joey
 28.08 AidanNoogie
 28.75 Algy Cuber
 28.91 bhoffman492
 41.12 Mike Hughey
 43.53 RyuKagamine
 44.66 [email protected]
 45.45 Bubbagrub
 46.12 TasseRasse
 46.36 Bogdan
 47.06 CornerCutter
 47.09 whatshisbucket
 47.75 Jami Viljanen
 48.82 Lewis
 51.83 tdm
 52.37 gerzytet
 59.10 sam596
 1:01.94 Mikael weiss
 1:05.15 Shaky Hands
 1:05.66 Jacck
 1:08.02 ErikCR
 1:53.82 weatherman223
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(27)

22 TheDubDubJr
24 obelisk477
26 thecubingwizard
28 jaysammey777
30 theos
30 DGCubes
30 Mike Hughey
31 DuLe
32 Bogdan
32 Bubbagrub
33 T1_M0
33 Isaac Lai
34 Dream Cubing
35 sigalig
39 Killernerd24
40 [email protected]
42 Ethan Horspool
43 epride17
46 [email protected]
46 Algy Cuber
47 the super cuber
49 Shaky Hands
53 CornerCutter
55 Keenan Johnson
60 greentgoatgal
DNF  speedcuber71
DNF  Sue Doenim

*Contest results*

955 TheDubDubJr
918 lejitcuber
903 the super cuber
884 jaysammey777
850 hssandwich
848 fabdabs1234
825 Isaac Lai
767 cuberkid10
766 Dream Cubing
765 thecubingwizard
737 DGCubes
720 Mollerz
698 Carterk
693 sigalig
639 G2013
618 speedcuber71
610 [email protected]
537 T1_M0
532 kinch2002
515 AidanNoogie
495 bacyril
471 applezfall
448 Mike Hughey
427 Competition Cuber
426 asacuber
422 [email protected]
418 obelisk477
417 Keenan Johnson
414 Bogdan
406 CubicOreo
402 sam596
402 joey
392 Killernerd24
386 tdm
371 Ethan Horspool
370 TheRubiksCombo
365 CornerCutter
345 Jonsa87
336 Neel Gore
280 Shaky Hands
276 CBcuber86
264 bhoffman492
263 Bubbagrub
260 turtwig
258 mark49152
256 Algy Cuber
241 typeman5
239 gavinz
235 MatsBergsten
225 epride17
208 TasseRasse
205 Lewis
197 xyzzy
190 GarethBert11
188 whatshisbucket
186 Keroma12
176 RyuKagamine
174 leomannen
170 YY
169 YoAkshYo
168 Jami Viljanen
165 ComputerGuy365
161 Corner Twist Cubing
151 SirAD
149 teboecubes
149 E-Cuber
148 Mikael weiss
138 theos
137 The Blockhead
136 DhruvA
134 ErikCR
133 TipsterTrickster
129 Jacck
129 Moonwink Cuber
121 Moreno van Rooijen
121 chubbymoss11
118 Aerospry
117 a3533
115 Ikachan
113 Duncan Bannon
110 wimpycuber
109 greentgoatgal
102 Deri Nata Wijaya
102 kayano
89 One Wheel
89 OJ Cubing
83 gardenhose
74 gerzytet
65 cubestack_official
64 weatherman223
64 Mackenzie Dy
60 PeterH2N
55 26doober
54 Harkaran
53 bgcatfan
51 Undefined7
46 Teemu
45 muchacho
45 pinser2
42 kprox1994
38 Sparsh Ailawadi
37 PyraMaster
32 DumplingMaster
31 Luke Messer
31 KylerWoods
30 DuLe
27 Aaditya Sikder
22 CubingRF
21 ronjalundblad
15 Ecuasamurai
14 Prashant Saran
13 FIREFOX229
12 Sue Doenim
8 FireCuber
7 WillyTheWizard


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow! Nice, Walker. Who will be the first to beat 1000 points?


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't have a clock currently so cant do clock and mini guildford  could have won otherwise. anyway i have ordered a new one


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 21, 2017)

Time for the Cubicle Gift Card Lottery: 115 competitors, i.e an expected win for each of you of 13 cents .

We set the wheel on fire, oops, spinning I mean...
Turning, turning, slowly stopping at .... *106*

Who is competitor nr 106? Check check, that is *DuLe!!

Congratulations! *(You win $15, not 13 cents)


----------

